# Can't find CMOS battery on board



## deegee (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm using the PC Chips M560 mobo and can't seem to find the CMOS battery. According to the manual it says it's a CR-2032 battery but I don't know where it is. If you look at this link it will show you a picture of the mobo. Does any one have any ideas? 

http://www.bns-computer.de/Products/mb_560.htm


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Intesrting. Neither can I. I downloaded the user manual and I can see them talking (in german) about the "batterie" but I cannot see it on the photo or the drawing. It's _obvious_ on the m565, but not the m560, at least not on the rev 4.1 diagrams I looked at. 

Did you look on the back side of the mobo? It would be dumb to put it there, but I can't figure out where else it could be: as you undoutedly know, a CR2032 is round, and _requires_ a socket, it's not the kind of offboard battery that plugs on via a short cable. And AFAIK they can't change the formfactor of a battery without giving it a new number.

My only other idea is that they're using a very-high-value capacitor (I've seen 1F caps used in this application) instead of a battery, but I don't see one of those on there either, at least it's not obvious.

-clintfan


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't find a CR2032 battery on there even in this larger view.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

The battery in integral to the Dallas Real time clock chip. If it goes the time won't stay.


----------



## nastyboy (Sep 27, 2004)

I may be way off but I think is see it....


http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Peaks/8491/rtc.html


----------



## deegee (Sep 27, 2004)

*Can't find Cmos battery on board*

I found it where the dallas real time clock was showing in the diagram that was posted however now that I found it I don't know how to remove it. It looks like what's showing on this link http://www.geocities.com/SiliconVal...s/8491/rtc.html.

however, the semiconductor isn't a dallas semiconductor. The semiconductor says "via" on it. Any suggestions on how to remove it in simple english?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

At this point I'm not convinced this board has a battery. And what clues do you have that makes you think the battery is dead anyway?


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

The Dallas Real time clock chip (On the top next to the chip with the yellow dot) contains an intergrated battery in the modual. That said this chip is obsolete. There are only a few places to gain a replacement from and they only support a few models of chips. On the top of the chip there is a serial number. Here's the lastest list I have..

DS1287 Not Available 
DS12887 Available 
DS12887A Available 
DS12B887 Not Available 
DS12C887 Available 
DS1387 Not Available 
DS1397 Not Available 
DS1587 Not Available 
DS1260-25, DS1260-50 and DS1260-75 can be replaced with the DS1260-100 (Last I heard Available)

You may be able to find more information here... http://www.maxim-ic.com/ and In the case of incompatible clocks such as the Houston Tech or VIA Technologies (VT), the HT/VIA clock uses a special chipset in combination with the clock. The special chipset will not work with Dallas clocks. Most of these chips can be pryed up (VERY CAREFULLY) but a handful were soldered into the board and not replaceable.


----------

